# Fat16 Partition erstellen, Größe der NTFS Partition ändern! Programm?



## Fridulin (9. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie die Überschrift schon mit teilt suche ich ein Programm welches von meiner NTFS Patition die Größe verändern kann und in den dann vorhandenen leeren Berreich eine FAT16 Partition erstellen kann. Kennt jemand vielleicht so einer ein Freeware Programm? So etwas ähnliches wie Partition Magic suche ich, nur eben als Freeware. Ich bin schon ewig am suchen und auch bei google finde ich kein Freeware Programm welches das kann.
Ich hoffe einer kann mir Helfen.

Grüße und Danke für eure Hilfe
Fridulin


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

parted, bzw. qtparted
Keine Ahnung ob die vielleicht bei Knoppix dabei sind.
Aber es wird sich evtl. ein Knoppix-User hier finden der diese Frage beantworten kann.


----------



## Fridulin (9. September 2005)

Hi, danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich suche allerdings ein Programm für Windows und nicht für Linux.

Grüße vielleicht hast du ja noch eine Idee oder eon anderer. 

Vielen Dank nocheinmal
Grüße


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Willst Du die Systempartition verkleinern oder eine andere?
Ich denke naemlich nicht, dass das im Betrieb geht.

Daher hatte ich zu Knoppix geraten. Das kannst Du wunderbar von CD booten und dann die Partitionsgroesse anpassen.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (9. September 2005)

hi,
 als Partition Magic 6.0 gibt es als Freeware downzuloaden bei:
http://www.vollversion.de/download/partition_magic_6_230.html
 unterstützt allerdings nur bis Win NT.

 Dann gibt es noch Ranish Partition Manager z.B. bei 
http://www.soft-ware.net/system/hardware/festplatte/bootmanager/p02311.asp

 Und die neueren Partition Magics sind zumindest mal als Trial runterladbar.

 *grüssle*
 MeinerEiner


----------



## Fridulin (9. September 2005)

Hi, danke für eure Antworten.

ich hab mir versucht die genanntem Programme auzuprobieren. Partition Magic 6 kann man dort lider nicht runterladen und die original Trial Version davon unterstützt dieses Feature Gröé ändern leider nicht. 

Das andere Programm habe ich runtergeladen, leider braucht man ein Diskettenlaufwerk dafür welches ich nicht mehr besitze. Manchmal ärgere ich mich echt dadrüber, das mein Computer dieses nicht mehr hat. Allerdings braucht man es auch schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr, seid die wichtigsten CDs booten können.

Vielleicht hast du, oder ein anderer ja noch eine Idee mit welchen Programm man es in Windows machen kann, wie gesagt ambesten so wie Partition Magic nur eben halt als Freeware.

Grüße und vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Fridulin


----------

